# Black-and-White portraits- post your favorite



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

My boy, Blizzard




































Anyone else got any black-and-white pics to share?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww beautiful pictures,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pics - but sorry never taken any Black and white shots of my 2.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This is mine


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Lovely pics - but sorry never taken any Black and white shots of my 2.


You can try changing some of your colour pics to B&W ones on Windown Picture Manager.

That's a gorgeous pic, Sequeena!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Summer1098 said:


> You can try changing some of your colour pics to B&W ones on Windown Picture Manager.
> 
> That's a gorgeous pic, Sequeena!


Thanks !! Yours are gorgeous too, I love the last one!


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope this works!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great pic neupert!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Heres cassie at 16 weeks









Pippa









This isnt my dog but i think its pretty cool!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Don't have any B&W...and if I changed them, would they stay b&w???


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Don't have any B&W...and if I changed them, would they stay b&w???


Make two copies and convert one of them to B&W.

A couple more of Blizzard..


















Sumaya


----------

